# So, what are you getting him for Valentines Day?



## Sweet Cheeks (Feb 6, 2013)

Any fun ideas??? &lt;3


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 6, 2013)

Some of the men's subs are a good idea if he is into that sort of thing: Birchbox Man, Mantry, and so on. I am going to get mine a basket with goodies in it like a gift certificate for his favorite clothes store, some of his favorite coffee, his favorite junk food, some cologne, and a shirt I know he wants. When I buy him fancier stuff it just sits. He likes his comfort items so that is what I get him.


----------



## Jennasaurus (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm getting mine a book.  So, no, nothing fun!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Just something that I know he wants but is too lazy to buy for himself.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 6, 2013)

Since our anniversary is the 8th, and somewhat close to Valentine's Day, we usually just say the gift is for both lol. But anyways, I bought him whiskey stones and a jigger from BB.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 8, 2013)

It's complicated, because his birthday is Feb. 16th, so we've always kind of mooshed his birthday and Valentine's Day into one big celebration.  But this year is his 50th, so it's a milestone birthday.  And his big present from me is an overnight away - but it's not till April, because I got us tickets to see Eric Clapton (_his second favorite, right behind The Beatles_), and that's when the concert is.  So he gets his big present about a month and three weeks _after_ his birthday.  Which means the usual birthday and Valentine's celebration will probably be a little more low-key this year since the big hoopla - actually going to the concert - is in early April.  I think we're probably going to just go out to a nice dinner for Valentine's/Birthday.


----------



## Jennasaurus (Feb 8, 2013)

Sounds like an awesome birthday present, Lisa!


----------



## ultajunkie (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. My husband's bday is the 13th. He recently lost his job and is quite down about it. He has a job interview on his birthday so I think that I am going to make him a good breakfast that morning and the kids and I will draw him pictures/cards while he's at his interview so he has something special to come back to. It's going to be low key but hopefully special and uplifting for him.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your husband's job, Ultajunkie.  But that sounds like a wonderful pick me up for his birthday.  Plus, you never know - if you all do something sweet for him like that, it may be a "boost" so that he does really well on the job interview!  Good luck to him!


----------



## ultajunkie (Feb 9, 2013)

> I'm so sorry about your husband's job, Ultajunkie. Â But that sounds like a wonderful pick me up for his birthday. Â Plus, you never know - if you all do something sweet for him like that, it may be a "boost" so that he does really well on the job interview! Â Good luck to him!


. Thank you so much! We need all the luck that we can get right now


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 13, 2013)

my boyfriend's birthday is march 3rd and we usually don't give any big gifts on valentines day. we've previously opted for  cute dinners at home.

i bought two boxes of Caramel DeLite/Samoa girlscout cookies from one of my professors today. They're his favorite! Unfortunately, I "accidentally" at a third of one of the boxes...good thing I got two!


----------

